# Strange programs are recording and One Pass listings coming up



## Rich113 (Aug 2, 2021)

In the last few days I have been finding strange shows have been recorded on my Tivo Edge. Not shows I would ever have considered watching. Many on networks that I frequent (so not a mistake in using the Guide).
No kids at home, just my wife and I, and frankly she leaves all the TV button pushing to me, so no one else would have done it.
And Friday we were hit for a charge from Amazon Prime for a movie I never ordered (we seldom if ever watch movies). The automated system kept coming back with "We haven't found any problem" but I finally got in touch with a live person who was sure the charge was correct, but reversed it as a courtesy.
Any ideas about what is going wrong?
System is two Tivo Edges (one in basement and one in family room) with two Tivo Mini's to cross-access the two Edges. Cable system and internet access is Comcast, but no Comcast equipment, only my own Netgear Modem and Router.
Rich


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

Well I had this issue before a long time ago. RF remotes.

literally using the other TiVo…that remote was also controlling the other TiVo.


----------

